# Conversion Kit for Wonderfire/Vermont Cast Stove



## Rhonda2019 (Jan 3, 2019)

Need a conversion kit for my Wonderfire/Vermont Castings Stove Model 2470, Serial # 1517.

This is to convert from propane to natural gas.

Bought stove and appears in excellent condition.  

Conversion Kit is obselete.  I have contacted 3 parts websites.

I have manual.   Suggestions???


----------



## KeithO (Jan 3, 2019)

Take a look at link and discuss with supplier
https://www.stove-parts-unlimited.c...kit-lp-to-ng-jdv-sdv30r-0005021-p/0005021.htm


----------



## Rhonda2019 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, Keith O.  I discussed with Stove Parts Unlimited.  As the model of stove is so old the conversion kit is obsolete and not available. Therefore, I need to pursue used parts or trading parts or some other option.

Here is more detail on conversion part needed.

NG 30.    Part #:  000-5062. (See manual pages attached)


----------



## KeithO (Jan 4, 2019)

Do you have a local dealer who may be willing to install a new gas control for you ?  Are you able to identify make and model of your gas valve ?  I was able to identify my gas valve and the NG regulator kit was still available for it as a seperate part.  That just leaves changing the pilot and main jet which is not complicated stuff for a stove technician.


----------



## KeithO (Jan 4, 2019)

The spec of your stove is almost identical to mine, but I cant tell if yours has B vent or direct vent


----------



## KeithO (Jan 4, 2019)

Does your gas valve look similar to this?
https://www.robertshaw.com/Products/Heating/Gas-Valves/710-503/?cat=2147484264


----------



## Rhonda2019 (Jan 9, 2019)

KeithO said:


> Does your gas valve look similar to this?
> https://www.robertshaw.com/Products/Heating/Gas-Valves/710-503/?cat=2147484264


----------



## Rhonda2019 (Jan 9, 2019)

My gas valve looks like this.  So far haven’t found a contractor who wants to take this on.


----------



## KeithO (Jan 9, 2019)

Rhonda, the ebay listing is for a Robertshaw 710-503 gas valve, set up for natural gas, with the same thermopile and thermocouple inputs as your current valve.
https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=264125241479&_sacat=0
In addition, a tech would have to remove the main and pilot jets and determine replacement with larger diameters to suit the change from propane to NG.  

I have been "winging it" with my stove, but I do have the benefit of being an engineer and having access to equipment some people may not have.  I can refer you to my thread in this same forum "Generic LP to NG stove conversion"


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 15, 2019)

Robert Shaw makes a low profile gas control i did away with the thermopile entirely just use a thermocouple...  The unit comes with its own thermostat .  Very simple to put on...


----------

